
What Constant Surveillance Does to Your Brain – Motherboard - kostaddin
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/pa5d9g/what-constant-surveillance-does-to-your-brain
======
bitxbitxbitcoin
I wonder if there's a subset of the population that actually reacts to
constant government surveillance by feeling safer. To continue the author's
baby rat analogy, this would be the equivalent of baby rats believing the
propaganda that the government surveillance system is their mother as opposed
to a predator.

If it isn't clear - I'm talking about the "if you have nothing to hide then
why do you need privacy?" crowd.

~~~
kostaddin
Surveillance itself is opportunity protection job to be done better and
effectively. The problems is with possessors of surveillance data and
decisions makers. No man, no problem. May be regulations should be more
stricter in not allowing people to abuse surveillance.

~~~
bradknowles
But who writes the regulations?

Who enforces them?

Who watches the watchers?

~~~
kostaddin
Your questions are to the point. If the actors you mention are independent and
no one single actor has authority over them, we have system that is self
regulating. This system is working in mature democracies.

